# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  طه حسين : شخصية خيالية - ليست حقيقية - من ابتكار المصريين لدواعي سياسية وقومية !!

## محب الأدب

بسم الله وما توفيقي إلا بالله ، وبعد أيها القراء ، فقد هداني البحث والتقصي مع الأسف إلى حقيقة خفيت عليكم ، حقيقة أن سرني أن وقفت عليها - فلقد ساءني والله أن نسخت حلماً لذيذاً عشت به زمنا رغدا ، فليست كل حقيقة سارة ، وما كل حلم يشتهي المرء أن يفيق من أضغاثه، ولكنه التعمق في البحث والإلحاح في التحقيق العلمي - قاتلهما الله - ...


وأوجز فأقول : إن الدكتور طه حسين الذي سمعتم به وقرأتم عنه ، شخص لا وجود له في دنيانا هذه ، وأنه من مخلوقات الخيال ليس إلا ... 


أتهزون رؤوسكم استنكارا ... يا سبحان الله ...


إن هذا الرجل الذي يزعمون أن اسمه الدكتور طه حسين ، وأنه عاش بمصر في أوليات القرن العشرين ، وأنه صاحب هذه الكتب المختلفة التي نسبوها إليه ونحلوه إياه ... كل ما اطلعت عليه مما يعزى له ، يحملني على التردد بين رأيين ، أحدهما : أن يكون هناك أناس كثيرون يتسمون " طه حسين" ، وثانيهما : أن يكون هذا اسماً استعاره فرد أو عدة أفراد لما كتبوه ونشروه: 


1- ذلك أنه - على ما روي - أزهري النشأة ، والأزهر هذا جامعة إسلامية كبرى يلبس طلابها الجبة والقفطان والعمامة ...، فهو على هذا ( شيخ ) ، ويقولون أنه كان في صدر أيامه يكتب في صحيفه يومية اسمها ( الجريدة ) ، ولكني راجعت مجموعة هذه ( الجريدة ) في دار الكتب فألفيت أحد أدباء ذلك العصر واسمه ( عبد الرحمن شكري ) يسميه ( طه أفندي حسين ) في مقال له . وهو ما لا سبيل إلى حمله على أنه خطأ أو زلة قلم . لأن الفرق بين أفندي والشيخ كان من الوضوح ، والاختلاف في التعليم والنشأة والوسط والزي كان من الشدة ، بحيث لا يعقل أن يقع الخلط بينهما، فهل (طه أفندي حسين) هو عين (الشيخ طه حسين) ؟؟ 
ولاشك أن شكري كان يعرف المُعنى ( بطه أفندي حسين ) فقد كانت بينهما ملاحاة ، يدل على ذلك قصيدة نشرتها الجريدة بإمضاء ( طه حسين ) ومطلعها : 
 ( قل لشكري فقد غلا وتمادى         بعض ما أنت فيه يشفي الفؤاد )
وأحر بمتهاجيين أن يعرف كل منهما صاحبه وأن لا يجعله ( أفنديا) وهو شيخ . 


ومما هو خليق أن يضاعف الشك في أنهما شخص واحد ، أن الشِّعر لم يكن من أدوات الشيخ طه حسين ، وأن ناشري كتبه ومترجمي حياته لم ينسبوا إليه بيتا واحداً . 


2- ويعزى إلى طه حسين - ولا أدري أيهما ؟- مقال بل عدة مقالات في الجريدة يدعو فيها إلى تغيير الهجاء ورسم الكلمات . فهل كان الداعي إلى هذا والمُلِحُّ فيه الشيخ طه أو طه أفندي ؟ أما الشيخ فكان على ما يقولون مكفوف البصر، وكان في ذلك الوقت لا يزال طالبا بالأزهر ومن المعلوم أن طلبة الأزهر كانوا من المحافظين ومن أشد طبقات المتعلمين استنكاراً للبدع ونفوراً من أصحابها، وكثيراً ما كانوا يتجاوزون الاستهجان بالقلب و باللفظ ، ويتضاربون بما كانوا يتفكهون بأن يسموه ( السلاح الأحمر ) يعنون به النعال ! ولم يرووا أن الشيخ طه كان من أبطال هذه المعارك (الحمراء ) ولا من ضحاياها ، وأخلق به ألا يكون.


وقد كان كما يزعمون ضريراً ، فلو أنه صاحب هذه البدعة والمنادي بها لأصابه رشاش من قذائفها.

زد على ذلك أنه ضريرا . وما اهتمام الضرير برسم الكلمات ؟!! ما له ولهذا وهو لا يعاينه ولا يكابد صعوباته ؟! إن الاهتمام لذلك والتحمس له أحق بأن يكون من رجل يكابد الكتابة بنفسه ، لا من كفيف ما عليه إلا أن يملي. وهو على كل حال خاطر أولى به أن يجري ببال مبصر لا ضرير. 


فالأرجح في الاحتمال ، والأقرب إلى المعقول أن يكون هناك شخصان اسم كل منهما ( طه حسين ) ، وأحدهما : أفندي ، مبصر ، يقول الشعر ويدعو إلى تغيير الهجاء. والثاني : شيخ ضرير يكتب في الأدب . 


3- أما الدكتور طه حسين صاحب ( حديث الأربعاء ) ، أهو الشيخ أم الأفندي ، أم هو لا هذا ولا ذاك ، بل شخص ثالث ؟؟ 
أما أنه أحدهما ؛ فإني أقطع بنفيه ، وحسبك الفرق بين أسلوب هذين وأسلوب ثالثهما. وسأنقل لك فقرات تريك من التباين ما لا يدع مجازاً للشك في أن الكُتَّابَ عديدون. 
قال الشيخ طه حسين في كتابه ذكرى أبي العلاء : " كان أبو العلاء يحرص أشد الحرص على أن يخفي نفسه على القارئ في بعض رسائله ، ولكن شخصه كان يأبى إلا الظهور. وكان يلقي بينه وبين القارئ أستاراً صفيقة من غريب اللفظ ، وحُجُبَاً كثيفة من ثقيل السجع ، ويقيم حوله أسواراً منيعة من المباحث اللغوية والصور الدينية ، ولكن عواطفه الحادة تأبى إلا أن تخترق هذه الموانع كافة لتصل إلى قلب القارئ فتترك فيه ندوباًً ولدغات ؛ الجمر أخف منها وقعاً ، وأهون احتمالاً"
وهو أسلوب لا شذوذ فيه كما ترى. ولكن اقرأ الآن الفقرة الآتية من كلام ( الدكتور طه حسين) في نفس الموضوع والمعنى : 

قال : " ذلك أن أبا العلاء كان - كما تعلم - من أشد الناس إيثاراً للغريب وتهالكا عليه. ثم كان أبو العلاء إلى هذا - فيما اعتقد أنا - يتكلف الغريب ، ويتعمده ليصد عامة الناس وجهالهم – سواء في ذلك العلماء وغير العلماء- عن قراءته والظهور على ما فيه . وكأن أبا العلاء كان لا يكتب لعصره ، وكأن أبا العلاء كان يحس أن عصره خليق ألا يكتب له ، وكأنه كان يكتب لهذا العصر الحديث الذي نحن فيه وللعصور التي تليه ، وكأنه كان يخشى على آثاره الأدبية أن يفهمها أهل زمانه فيفسدوها ويشوهوها ويحولوا بيننا وبين فهمها، وكأنه إنما أقام من الغريب وقواعد النحو والصرف والعروض والقافية طلاسم وأرصاداً شغل بها أهل عصره عن هذا الكنز حتى لا يصلوا إليه ، وحتى تسلم لنا نحن خلاصته ، فنترك للقدماء نحوهم وصرفهم وغريبهم وعروضهم وقوافيهم ، ونفرغ لخلاصة هذا الكنز من فلسفة في الخلق والجماعة والدين ".


ثم اقرأ للشيخ طه حسين قوله من ذكرى أبي العلاء أيضاً " من قرأ رسالة الغفران وأراد أن يفقه معناها حق الفقه احتاج إلى دقة ملاحظة ، وحذق فطنة ، وبعد نظر ، ونور بصيرة ، وإلى أن يدرس روح الكاتب فيحسن درسه ويعرفه أغراضه ، فإذا لم يوفق إلى ذلك مرت به رسالة الغفران وهو يظنها من أقوم كتب الدين ".


وقس هذا إلى ما كتبه الدكتور : "أراد أبو العلاء أن يتفكه، وأراد أبو العلاء أن ينقد، وأراد أن يكفر، وأراد أن يؤمن، ولست أحتاط في لفظ ولا أتحرج من معنى، وإنما أريد أن أكون حراً فيما أفهم وفيما أقول ، فالحرية وحدها هي السبيل إلى فهم أبي العلاء هذا كله ، أراد أن يتفكه فتفكه إلى غير حد ، وأراد أن ينقد فنقد في غير رحمة ، وأراد أن يكفر فكفر بغير حساب ، وأراد أن يؤمن فآمن في غير شك . أراد هذا كله ووفق إلى هذا كله أحسن توفيق الخ".
وإنما أكثرت من المقتطفات ليتيقن القارئ أن الكاتبين شخصان مختلفان ، ولا عجب أن يكونا كذلك فإن الأسلوب صورة من النفس. 


4- وهكذا صار عندنا من المشتركين في حمل هذا الاسم ثلاثة أشخاص متباينين : شيخ وأفندي ودكتور. ويظهر أن هناك أكثر من دكتور طه حسين واحد. ففي بعض المقالات المعزوة إلى هذا المتسمي ( الدكتور طه حسين ) تنويه بأن كاتبها كفيف ، وفي البعض الآخر ما يفيد أنه مبصر ، فهو يقول : ( قرأتُ ورأيتُ وشهدتُ ) وما إلى ذلك من الألفاظ الدالة على الرؤية، ويصف لك بعض المشاهد لا تخيلاً بل كما هي كائنة ، مثال ذلك بعض رسائل بعث بها من فرنسا وفيها يصف مناظر البلدان ، ومقالات عن روايات شهد تمثيلها ولم يقتصر في كلامه عنها على تناول القصة بل جاوز هذا إلى التمثيل والأداء.


5- ومما يؤكد هذا التعدد أيضاً في الشخصيات : أن لأحد هؤلاء الدكاترة – فإنهم على ما يبدوا لي كثر – أبناء يسميهم أسماء إفرنجية ، وأن الصحف المحفوظة في دار الكتب مختلفة فبعضها يقول : الشيخ طه حسين ، والبعض يذكر : الدكتور طه ، وواحدة تزعمه أستاذاً في الجامعة ، وأخرى صحفياً ، ومعروف أن قوانين ذلك العصر لا تجيز أن يكون المرء موظفاً في جامعة أميرية وصحفياً في الوقت عينه. و أحد هؤلاء الدكاترة كان مولعاً باللاتينية واليونانية وكان يلح على وزارة المعارف أن تدرسهما في المدارس الثانوية ولا يكاد يتفق ذلك مع الصبغة الأزهرية الأولى. أضف إلى ذلك أن ( الشيخ طه حسين ) كان ذا لحية ، وأن دكتور الجامعة أو الصحفي كان أفندياً حليقاً ،


 فالأمر كما ترى لا يعدو إحدى اثنتين : إما أن يكون هناك أشخاص عديدون بهذا الاسم ، وهو غير محتمل ؟، أو أن يكون هذا الاسم مستعاراً ، وهو الأرجح...

يتبع ...

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

أأنت الذي في "الساخر" ؟
أم , لا ؟

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أخي الحبيب - حقيقة - لم أر عبقريًا يفري فريك.
يا أخي حقيقة إنك وإن كنت الأخير زمانه فقد أتيت بما لم يستطعه الأوائل
ومن يستطيع مثل ما خطت يمينك؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

هات ما عندك أيها المحب ، والتعليق يكون في آخر كلامك!

----------


## محب الأدب

> أخي الحبيب - حقيقة - لم أر عبقريًا يفري فريك.
> 
> يا أخي حقيقة إنك وإن كنت الأخير زمانه فقد أتيت بما لم يستطعه الأوائل
> 
> ومن يستطيع مثل ما خطت يمينك؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!


لم تر شيئاً بعد ُ يا صديقي 
ولإن طال بك زمان لأجعلنك تضيف أضعاف ما وضعت من علامات التعجب

----------


## أبوالطيب الروبي

أخي!
كلامك كبير وخطير!!!!!!!!
ولن نعجل بنقده حتى تكمل كما قال الفاضل أبو الفرج المنصوري
لكن
بداية: جهز جوابا لهذا السؤال:
لم لم يتبرأ الشيخ الأزهري من بلايا غيره؟

----------


## محب الأدب

يتبع ... 
لقد كان عصر الامة العربية في الخمسينات : عصر فقدان للهوية، فبعد سقوط الدول العثمانية التي كانت تمثل على الاقل بعدا اسلاميا وإن كان ضعيفا يربط مواطني تلك الدولة، سقط العرب من جديد في بؤرة الاستلاب الثقافي والسياسي الاستعماري، فلما تحررت بعض البلاد العربية وخاصة مصر والشام بدأت الرحلة مجددا للبحث عن هوية مفقودة. فلهذا كان الصراع شديدا بين مختلف التيارات السياسية والثقافية والدينية لملء ذلك الفراغ، فقد كان هناك الاسلام والقومية العربية والاشتراكية والناصرية وغيرها، وكانت هناك الانظمة الملكية والجمهورية والشرقية والغربية ...  
فلما تبنت مصر في بداية الخمسينات الميلادية النظام الاشتراكي القومي الناصري، اراد اخواننا المصريون في خضم المنافسة الشديدة بينهم وبين التيارات الاخرى ابراز ما لمصر من تراث ثقافي ضخم وما لهم من ريادة ادبية تخولهم قيادة الامة العربية.  
وفي هذا السبيل اخترعوا لنا شخصيات في كل مجال ومن ثم اهالوا على كل شخصية من آيات التبجيل والريادة ما يخول لها قيادة الامة العربية في ذلك المجال. فاخترعوا حكاية عميد الادب العربي، وحكاية امير الشعراء وحكايات اخرى يطول بنا المقام لسردها. فاختاروا لعمادة الادب العربي شخصية من نسج خيالهم سموها طه حسين،  
ووضعوا لتلك الشخصية كتبا ومؤلفات يضيق عنها الحصر. ومن دهاء اخواننا المصريين انهم اختاروا هذا الاسم المركب من كلمتين محترمتين بين العرب جميعا فطه لارضاء اهل السنة لانه من اسماء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وحسين لارضاء الشيعة الذين يقدسون حسينا رضي الله عنه. 
وقد استغل النظام الاشتراكي في مصر هذه الكتب التي نسبها الى ما يسمى بطه حسين في الاساءة الى الاسلام والقرآن، فزعموا انه قال في كتابه المنسوب اليه «في الشعر الجاهلي»: «للتوراة ان تحدثنا عن ابراهيم واسماعيل، وللقرآن ان يحدثنا عنهما ايضا، ولكن ورود هذين الاسمين في التوراة والقرآن لا يكفي لاثبات وجودهما التاريخي، فضلا عن اثبات هذه القصة التي تحدثنا بهجرة اسماعيل بن ابراهيم الى مكة )».  
ولعلك تلاحظ ان هذا الكلام قيل في خضم الصراع العربي ـ الاسرائيلي في الخمسينات والستينات للابتعاد عن العلاقة التاريخية التي تربط بين العرب واليهود، ولكنهم اساءوا للقرآن الكريم تلك الاساءة العظيمة كما ترى.  
ومن التناقض الذي لا ينقضي منه العجب انهم نسبوا الى ما يسمى طه حسين دعوته الى اتباع الغرب وحضارته حلوها ومرها خيرها وشرها، مع انهم يزعمون معاداة الغرب في حينه ومحاربة الامبريالية. وهذا دليل آخر على فشل حبكتهم في صياغة وصناعة تلك الشخصية، فحبل الكذب قصير كما يقول المثل، فإنه من الصعوبة بمكان صناعة شخصية كبيرة بحياتها ومؤلفاتها من دون وجود خلل ما او ثغرة من الثغرات.  
اما حياته المزعومة فهي مليئة بالمتناقضات. وما بني على المتناقضات فلا يمكن بقاؤه على مر الايام. فهؤلاء يزعمون تارة انه يدافع عن الاسلام وتارة يزعمون انه يسيء اليه. 
تارة يزعمون انه يدافع عن العرب وتارة يزعمون انه يدعو مصر لتبتعد عن العرب لتنضم لحضارة البحر الابيض المتوسط، او لتعود الى جذورها الفرعونية.

تارة يزعمون انه متخصص في الفلسفة الاجتماعية وتارة يزعمون انه عميد الادب العربي.

تارة يزعمون انه شيخ ازهري، وتارة يزعمون انه تخرج في اشهر الجامعات الفرنسية «السوربون». 

ولكنني اتحدى ان يكون تخرج في احدى الجامعات الفرنسية رجل بهذا الاسم، فقد راجعت سجلات الطلاب المتخرجين في الجامعات الفرنسية في الفترة التي زعموا انه تخرج فيها فلم اجد إلا رجلا واحدا يقال له «تاها هسين»، فلعل هؤلاء المزورين استغلوا هذا الاسم وصحفوه وصنعوا له شخصية ادبية ليمرروا كذبتهم الكبيرة على العالمين العرببي والغربي في آن.... 




يتبع ....

----------


## محب الأدب

> بداية: جهز جوابا لهذا السؤال:
> لم لم يتبرأ الشيخ الأزهري من بلايا غيره؟


وهل هناك شيخٌ في الأصل ؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## أحمد ثروت

موضوعٌ جدُّ شيق، والزعم جدّ خطير، لذلك فما زال الأمر في حاجة إلى إثباتات ترتكن إلى أدلة مادية ملموسة وموثقة، وليس لمجرد التخمينات والتكنهات التي تولدت عن استقراء نصوص بعينها.
ولتقل لي أخي الحبيب:
بماذا تفسر التسجيلات الإذاعية والصوتية التي توجد في أرشيف الإذاعة والتليفزيون المصري؟

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

يا مولانا، المثبت مقدم على النافي ، ومن علم حجة على من لم يعلم ... !!!

----------


## خزانة الأدب

بعض الإخوان لم يفهم غرض الكاتب، ويحمله على المعنى الحرفي!
واصل الإبداع، ولا تنشغل بالأسئلة!
سر فلا كبا بك الفرس!
ولعلك تذكر أن (تاها هوسين) زعم أن فقراء المصريين يتطلعون إلى الأكل بالشوكة والملعقة!

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> بعض الإخوان لم يفهم غرض الكاتب، ويحمله على المعنى الحرفي!
> !


 الحقيقة: أن الكاتب هو الذي يحمل القُرَّاء على اعتقاد حرفيَّة ما يقول !
ولئن كان غرضه دون ما تنشقُّ عنه حلاقيم حروف كلماته الواضحات : فما أراه إلا وقد جاوز حدَّ الإشارة لما يروم ، وشطًَّ عن شاطئ الحقائق بخلْطِه المجهول بالمعلوم !

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> يتبع ...
> 
> ووضعوا لتلك الشخصية كتبا ومؤلفات يضيق عنها الحصر. ومن دهاء اخواننا المصريين انهم اختاروا هذا الاسم المركب من كلمتين محترمتين بين العرب جميعا فطه لارضاء اهل السنة لانه من اسماء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وحسين لارضاء الشيعة الذين يقدسون حسينا رضي الله عنه. 
> يتبع ....


ليس من أسماء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طه, بل هي حروف مقطعة.

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

وما أدري كيف استطاع الأخ المحب اتهام اخواننا المصريين بهذه التهمة الساذجة !! 




> ووضعوا لتلك الشخصية كتبا ومؤلفات يضيق عنها الحصر. ومن دهاء اخواننا المصريين انهم اختاروا هذا الاسم المركب من كلمتين محترمتين بين العرب جميعا فطه لارضاء اهل السنة لانه من اسماء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وحسين لارضاء الشيعة الذين يقدسون حسينا رضي الله عنه.


هذا كلام لا يستقيم البتة، 
والأدباء الفرنسيون يبجلون طه حسين  ويحترمونه !! (ما أدري الشيخ أم الدكتور)
طبعا الاختيار للقارئ، بما أن الكاتب ترك لنا حرية الاختيار !! 
وأنا ظاهري في هذه الأمور، ولن أتنازل عن ظاهريتي أبداً ... ابتسامات

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لعل الكاتب يقصد أن (طه حسين) كان يقف وراءه جيش من الكتبة المجهولين الذين يرسمون له ما يراد أن يصل عن طريق شخصيته المحاطة بالتهويلات المكذوبة.
وذكر -دليلا على صدق ذلك- أن كتاباته يظهر الاختلاف والتفاوت في أسلوبها من كتاب إلى كتاب.

وهذا غير مستبعد.

أو لعل الكاتب يقصد أن طه حسين كان مجرد واجهة يكتب ما يملى عليه من أفكار، وأنه وإن كان واحدا إلا أن وراءه عدة أشخاص يملون عليه ما يدس به السم في العسل.

وهذا أقرب من سابقه.

والله أعلم.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

الذي وقع في روعي أن الكاتب يستهزئ بشكّ طه حسين في الثوابت، ويحاربه بسلاحه، فيقول: يستطيع أي كاتب أن يشكّ في وجودك!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> الذي وقع في روعي أن الكاتب يستهزئ بشكّ طه حسين في الثوابت، ويحاربه بسلاحه، فيقول: يستطيع أي كاتب أن يشكّ في وجودك!


بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الفاضل

والذي وقع في نفسي أن يقال مكان العبارة المعلمة بالأحمر: (يستطيع أي كاتب أن يشكك في وجودك نفسه إذا كان سيعتمد على أشباه الحجج الواهية التي نفيتَ بها الشعر الجاهلي).

وقد وقع للعبد الفقير قريب من هذا في مشاركة سابقة:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...00&postcount=2



> هذا كلام فارغ لا يستحق نقاشا من أصله!
> 
> ولو استطاع هذا المتكلم أو غيره أن يعطي دليلا واحدا على أي شيء مطلقا فسيظهر بوضوح بطلان كلامه بنفس كلامه!!
> 
> يعني مثلا: قوله (لغات القبائل العربية التي كانت في اليمن لا يوجد لها أثر في الشعر الجاهلي كلغة حمير)
> 
> نقول له: كيف عرفت أن هذه القبائل كانت تتكلم تلك اللغات؟
> لا يمكن أن تعرف ذلك مطلقا إلا بأدلة أضعف من الأدلة التي نقل بها الشعر الجاهلي، فإن كان الشعر الجاهلي باطلا بطلت حجتك، وإن كان الشعر الجاهلي صحيحا بطلت حجتك أيضا، فهي باطلة على كل تقدير.
> 
> ...

----------


## محب الأدب

الأخوان الفاضلان : خزانة الأدب وأبو مالك العوضي :
أرجو ألا يقع في روعكما شيء بعيد عن ظاهر الكلام المكتوب ... !!! ، 
كما أرجو أن تنتحلا مذهب الظاهرية ولو لفترة محدودة ، كما هو حال الحبيب أسامة سامحه الله الذي يصف التعمق في البحث والإلحاح في التحقيق العلمي بالسذاجة !!! ... 
وأنصحه بألا يغتر كثيراً بالذائع من الأقوال والمشهور من الأحوال ...!!!

----------


## أبوالطيب الروبي

الفاضل/ محب الأدب
أحبكم الله ونفع بكم!
لقد استروحتُ إلى كلام الفاضلين :خزانة الأدب وأبي مالك نفع الله بهما، فإذا بك تأمرهما أن يُعملا الظاهر ويأخذا بالأصل!
فبيّن لنا - حفظك الله- مرادك ، فالعقول ليست في رتبة واحدة في الإدراك، ولا تتركنا أسرى  الحيرة والارتباك(ابتسا  ة)

----------


## أبوعمرو المصري

الأخ محب الأدب هل صحيح أن شخصا يدعى جمال عبد الناصر حكم مصر؟! وإن لم يكن الأمر حقيقيا فما توجيهك لما يشاع عن وجود مثل هذه الشخصية في تاريخ مصر المعاصر؟!
أرجو يا أخي ان تحمل كلامي على ظاهره بعيدا عن التأويلات و أريد جوابا علميا مدققا، وجزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

أرى أن يعجل الأخ الكريم بعرض فكرته
حتى لا تتفرق بنا الظنون في كل واد
وأرجوا من الإخوة -بارك الله فيهم- ألا يعجلوا عليه

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لا يا أخي ، طه حسين شخصية حقيقية و ليست خيالية ،عاش دنيا الناس و غدا و راح في سبيل أفكار غربية شاذة تشبع بها فأخطأ كثيرا و أصاب قليلا خصوصا في موقفه من الشعر الجاهلي ، و في كتاباته الإسلامية:
اسفنجة جاءت لشرب البحـر """ و شمعة ضاءت لشمس الظهر
و الشيخ طه في انتقاد الشعــر """ ثـلاثة مضحكة لعمــري
نعم يمكن القول بأنه يتناقض أحيانا مع نفسه ،و أنه قليل الثقة فيمن حوله وأنه يظهر في كل مرة بغير المألوف و هي أشياء لها علاقة وثيقة في معظمها بعاهة العمى يشترك في ذلك مع بشار و مع المعري و غيرهما ، مع الإشارة إلى أن ما نقله الأخ الكريم من أقوال طه حسين في حق أبي العلاء المعري يؤكد في مجموعه جنوحه إلى الغريب .فيما يكتب ...
عن هذه الأشياء يحسن الحديث ...

----------


## أبو أدهم السلفي

بالمصرية العامية "أنا مش فاهم حاجة, هو فيه أيه يا جدعان"

----------


## العطاب الحميري

أخي محب الأدب..
وفقك الله لمراضيه...
هل لك تكرما الإفصاح عن ثمرة بحثك أم أن الأمر لا يعدو الكلام في (طواحين الهواء)؟؟
طه حسين ذلك الخبيث شخصية حقيقة ولا أظن أنك أكثر معرفة بطه من تلميذه الأديب العملاق محمود شاكر؟؟؟
وشتان بين الرجلين؟؟؟
فقد كان خلافه مع أستاذه سببا في خروجه من الجامعة ؟؟؟
حفظك الله ورعاك

----------


## محمد مبروك

أظن-وبعض الظن ليس بإثم-أن ما كتبه صاحب الموضوع شكل من أشكال الكتابة الأدبية يستحث-وأحيانا يستفز- فيها كاتب سطورها إعمال عقل القارئ ولا يجعله مستسلما أمام ما يقرأ، ثم تراه في النهاية يؤكد لقارئه  أنه ما لجأ إلى ذلك إلا لكي يعمل القارئ عقله .
ثلاثة فقهوا  شخصية طه حسين وكشفوا أسرارها وأذاعوا ذلك للناس أجمعين:
الرافعي في كتابه : تحت راية القرآن
محمود شاكر في اكثر من كتاب وخاصة كتاب: المتنبي ومقدمته: في الطريق إلى ثقافتنا
أنور الجندي :في كتبه خاصة كتاب محاكمة فكر طه حسين - وكتاب طه حسين في ميزان الإسلام.

----------


## الطيب صياد

*و كذا ردّ عليه محمد مهدي استانبولي في كتابه الموسوم بـ " طه حسين ف الميزان " و هو معروف ،،،
أما عن وجود هذه الشخصية فقطعي ، و تذكروا الأديب محمودا تلميذه الذي بيّن عوار أستاذه و قبح منهجـــــــه ،،،
*

----------


## محب الأدب

يا سبحان الله ... وهل طه حسين أضخم شأنا أو أحق بأن يكون مخلوقاً حقيقياً من "هومر" الذي يذهب الكثيرون من جلة العلماء المحققين إلى أنه اسم خرافي ، 
أو شكسبير الذي يزعم البعض بأنه اسم ينتحله واستتر وراءه خلافه ؟ أو عبد الله بن سبأ ... أو النعمان بن مقرن ... أو سعد زغلول ... 
أو غيرهم من الرموز الذين تتضارب الروايات في وصف أحوالهم وأفكارهم بل بالغت وجاوزت المعقول حتى أصبحت كثير من تلك الشخصيات - ومنها شخصية الدكتور طه حسين - مرقعة كأسمال المتسولين ...
لا ... لا محل للإنكار ورفض التصديق : والقدرة الإلهية التي تفني الموجود ، لا يعجزها أن لا توجده أصلاً ، والمرء بعد أن يعود تراباً في تراب تحت تراب - كما يقول الخيام - يجري ذكره على بعض الألسنة ثم يقل وروده عليها يوماً بعد يوم حتى تطوي صحيفته ويتم محوه فكأنه ما كان ، وذاك مرجو عنا جميعاً بإذن الله في هذه الدنيا، التي لا تتسع لنا إلا فوجاً إثر فوج ، 
ثم هبوا أن الدكتور حقيقة مادية نلمسها ونحسها إذا شئنا فما يضير وجوده ؟أ ليس من الثابت على كل حال أنه الآن صدى تتجاوب به كهوف بعض النفوس ، أو على الأكثر كتباً تتداولها الأيدي ، ثم هذه كتبه المدعاة بين أيدينا ما حاجتنا إلى صاحبها ؟ لماذا ينبغي أن يكون لها صاحب موجود وهي تتنافر كما يتنافر أ قطلب المغناطيس !!

أعلم أيها الأخوة أنه يعز عليكم أن نمحو من الدنيا رجلاً يظن فئام من الناس أنه كان موجودا ً ، لكنه التعمق في البحث والتحقيق العلمي قاتلهما الله ... 
وأخيراً أرى أننا بحاجة إلى عدد من الشهود وعدد من الأوراق الثبوتية لإثبات أن هناك طه حسين ... وهيهات 

يتبع ...

----------


## أبوياسر المسعودي

مستمع بالموضوع والنقاش الدائر, ,
وانتظر اليتبع..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

واصل وصلك الله..متابع باستمتاع..

----------


## الشويحي

> يا سبحان الله ... وهل طه حسين أضخم شأنا أو أحق بأن يكون مخلوقاً حقيقياً من "هومر" الذي يذهب الكثيرون من جلة العلماء المحققين إلى أنه اسم خرافي ، 
> أو شكسبير الذي يزعم البعض بأنه اسم ينتحله واستتر وراءه خلافه ؟ أو عبد الله بن سبأ ... أو النعمان بن مقرن ... أو سعد زغلول ... 
> ...
> 
> أعلم أيها الأخوة أنه يعز عليكم أن نمحو من الدنيا رجلاً يظن فئام من الناس أنه كان موجودا ً ، لكنه التعمق في البحث والتحقيق العلمي قاتلهما الله ... 
> وأخيراً أرى أننا بحاجة إلى عدد من الشهود وعدد من الأوراق الثبوتية لإثبات أن هناك طه حسين ... وهيهات 
> 
> يتبع ...


أى بحث وأى تدقيق علمى ما تزعم يا أخى إذا كنت دعوت من حاول تأويل كلامك بفهم خاص إلى طرح التأويل والأخذ بظاهر القول أى أنك تقصد إنكار وجود طه حسين ، وتقول يظن وجوده جماعة من الناس ( معنى الفئام : الجماعة من الناس )  فهل كان محمود شاكر ومن على شاكلته يظنون وجود طه حسين  ؟!!!  وأى أوراق وشهود تلتمسهما ؟! عجبا لأمثالك من المحققين المدققين ! وأنصحك ألا تتمادى فى هذا الزعم الساذج الذى يصور الناس بلهاء مضحوكا عليهم فى حين أنك العبقرى الوحيد الذى استطاع كشف ألاعيب الساسة . إنك حتى جعلت سعد زغلول شخصا وهميا لم يقد ثورة أمة على الظلم والاستعمار يوما ما .

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

... وأنا -مثلا- إذا أردت الثورة على Victor hugo ، فسأنفي وجوده ... !! حلوه دي ... ابتسامة 
على أنه لا يهمنا وجود طه حسين في دنيا الناس من عدمه، لكنك بنيت على هذا الزعم نتائج مؤسفة في الحقيقة، ولذلك نازعك من نازعك !!!

----------


## بشير محمود سليمان

والله هذا من عجائب التحقيق والتدقيق
ننتظر أن يتبع الموضوع

----------


## معارج

قصد الأخ الكاتب واضح وهو ملخص بقوله


> يحملني على التردد بين رأيين ، أحدهما : أن يكون هناك أناس كثيرون يتسمون " طه حسين" ، وثانيهما : أن يكون هذا اسماً استعاره فرد أو عدة أفراد لما كتبوه ونشروه


فهو لا ينكر وجود شخص له كِيان حيوي رُدّ عليه
لكنه يقول إن ما نسب إليه محتمل بين أن يكون أشياء اكتتبها فهي تملى عليه بكرة وأصيلا
وبين أن يكون عدة أشخاص يحملون نفس الاسم..ونحو هذا
والحق الذي لا مرية فيه أن هذه الشخصية باسمها وكيانها وفكرها موجودة ولها نظائر مثلها وأسوأ منها في زمانه وزماننا وكل زمان
والذين التقوا به كثر ومايزال بعضهم أحياء كناصر الدين الأسد مثلا وممن تحدث عنه وعن فكره ولقائه به: المؤرخ النسابة حمد الجاسر
وغيره كثير جدا..نقلوا من لقاءاتهم الشخصية عنه ما ينم على أنه هو صاحب هذه الكتابات التي استقاها من الغرب أو أمليت عليه عبر فريق متكامل كان يساعده..لكن الكاتب لو قصر مقاله على التشكيك في وجوده من باب التهكم باعتبار مهاجمته بنفس سلاحه
الذي شكك فيه بالشعر الجاهلي لكان مقاله أحلى عذوبة وأعلى أدباً

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أرجو أن يسمح لي الأخ الكريم أن أقوله إن ما يكتبه ـ هنا ـ عن طه حسين ، لا علاقة له بالبحث العلمي ، مع تقديري في الوقت نفسه لأسلوبك المشرق، و عبارتك الرقيقة ، مما يحسن تو ظيفه فيما ينفع ... وأنت تعلم أن نبينا عليه الصلاة و السلام استعاذ من علم لا ينفع...

----------


## راجية الفردوس الأعلى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> أرجو أن يسمح لي الأخ الكريم أن أقوله إن ما يكتبه ـ هنا ـ عن طه حسين ، لا علاقة له بالبحث العلمي ، مع تقديري في الوقت نفسه لأسلوبك المشرق، و عبارتك الرقيقة ، مما يحسن تو ظيفه فيما ينفع ... وأنت تعلم أن نبينا عليه الصلاة و السلام استعاذ من علم لا ينفع...


أحسنـــت..

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

أحسن الله إليك و هدانا إلى ما يحب و يرضى

----------


## أحمد طنطاوي

إنني أشك في وجود " محب الأدب " هل هو شخص واحد يحاورنا أم عدة شخصيات تحمل نفس الاسم ؟ وخصوصا أن محبي الأدب كثيرون ( ابتسامة )
على فكرة يا محب الأدب أنا خريج قسم اللغة العربية بكلية الآداب جامعة القاهرة وأساتذتي مثل أحمد مرسي وجابر عصفور وسهير القلماوي ( رحمها الله ) كانوا تلامذة طه حسين الشيخ سابقا ثم الدكتور بعد ذلك ،وصورته تتصدر مدخل الكلية وإن أردت البحث العلمي بدقة فاخطف رجلك إلى تلك الكلية فستتأكد من كونه حقيقة لا وهم حيث كان عميدا لهذه الكلية
وبالمناسبة ذكر بعض المحققين أنه رجع عن أفكاره المنحرفة ، والله أعلم بحاله ، فأنصح الإخوة ألا تتورط في ذمه وقد أفضى إلى ما قدم وقابل ربه ، ولا مصلحة شرعية في ذكره بسوء ، اللهم إلا أن نناقش فكره المنحرف ونكشف عواره ونبين الصواب .

----------


## محب الأدب

> وبالمناسبة ذكر بعض المحققين أنه رجع عن أفكاره المنحرفة ،.


حلوة ... حلوة ... زدنا من هذا الضرب بارك الله فيك

يتبع إلى الحلقة الأخيرة ....

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> بالمصرية العامية "أنا مش فاهم حاجة, هو فيه أيه يا جدعان"


 قد سرَّيتَ عني - والله - يا أبا الأدهم بتلك المداعبة !
وحسبي أن أخرج بها من معاقد هذا الموضوع المسلِّي هو الآخر !

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

> حلوة ... حلوة ... زدنا من هذا الضرب بارك الله فيك
> 
> يتبع إلى الحلقة الأخيرة ....


من مجالس العلامة حمد الجاسر رحمه الله : 




> 10- قال لي الشيخ: كنت إذا حضرت جلسات مجمع اللغة في أيام رئاسة طه حسين ، وجرى ذكر جزيرة العرب ، يقول طه حسين : إذا قال الشيخ حمد الجاسر قولا في موضع من مواضع الجزيرة العربية فالقول قوله فهو أعلم بها منا ... قال الشيخ: وهذا الكلام مثبت في محاضر عنده الجلسات قال : وكنت إذا دخلت على طه حسين يقول : مرحبا بعالم الجزيرة أو جاء عالم الجزيرة . 
> 11- قال الشيخ : لما زرت طه حسين في منزله سألته : يا دكتور: ما كنتم ذكرتموه في كتابكم ( في الشعر الجاهلي ) هل مازلتم تقولون به؟ قال الشيخ : فقال لي طه حسين: كان ذلك من عبث الشباب ....


http://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread...E1%CC%C7%D3%D1

----------


## أحمد طنطاوي

يا محب الأدب ما قصدك من قولك ( حلوة ... حلوة ... زدنا من هذا الضرب بارك الله فيك ) من أي شيء أزيدك بالضبط
وتحية من القلب للأخ أسامة بن الزهراء زهرة المشرفين

----------


## محب الأدب

وبعد أيها القراء .. فكيف ترون هذا المنطق ؟ أليس مهلهلاً واهن الأركان ، متداعي البنيان ؟ نعم هو كذلك بلا نزاع ! ولكنه ليس أوهى من منطق الدكتور طه حسين في كلامه عن مجنون ليلى ... 
يا سيدي القارئ إن هذا الذي يتسمى الدكتور طه حسين ينكر في إحدى مقالاته المعزوة إليه أن شخصاً اسمه مجنون ليلى دب على ظهر الأرض، و يزعمه طائفة محشودة من القصص ابتكرها أكثر من واحد، ودليله على ذلك أن الرواة تضاربوا في هذا المجنون وبالغوا وجاوزوا المعقول، ولا أدري ماذا صنعوا أيضاً ...
أفلا نستطيع نحن قياساً على هذا المنطق أن نشك في وجود من نشاء، بل أن ننكر وجوده بتاتاً ؟؟ 
نعم يسعنا ذلك بلا ريب .. ومن ترى أحق بأن يطبق عليه هذا المنطق من صاحبه ؟؟؟  
إن الدكتور يعمد إلى صورة حية فيحاول بمنطقه – الذي هو أشبه بتخليط الطلبة منه بأبحاث الأساتذة - أن يقضي عليها ويفجعنا فيها ويسلبنا إياها، ويحسب أن قصة المجنون يمكن أن تبقى لها روعتها وجمالها وأخذها بعد أن تفقد الأصل وتخسر عنصر الوحدة فيها ... 
فها قد قيض الله للدكتور مجنوناً آخر ينكر وجوده كما أنكر هو وجود المجنون القديم ... 
ولقد أردنا أن نثبت بهذا التطبيق أنه ما هكذا يكتب التاريخ ... ولا على هذا النحو يكون " التعمق في البحث والإلحاح في التحقيق العلمي " وأنه إذا كان مجرد التضارب في الروايات والعجز عن التوفيق بينها يكفيان لمحو رجل من الوجود فقد صار ذلك سبيلاً إلى كل شيء ...


ولقد تعمدنا فيما أوردنا أن نسوق أشياء من هنا وههنا ، وأن نهمل الصلات الكائنة بينها لأن كثيراً من حلقات السلسة يسقط مع الزمن ، ولأن هذا الأرجح هو كل ما يبقى معروفاً عن المترجم له بعد قرون و قرون ، وهل في تراجم العرب مثلاً أكثر من هذا ؟ هل يعرف أحدنا عن شاعر أموي أو جاهلي ما هو أوفى أو أشد اتساقاً مما أوردنا من حياة الدكتور ؟ كلا فإذا كان الدكتور طه يبيح لنفسه أن ينكر وجود المجنون اعتمادا على التضارب في الروايات ونقصها وتشويهها فقد أضاع الدكتور نفسه والله ؟ وشبيه بهذا أن يختلف شهود حادثة فتنكر وقوعها ... 
انتهى  

تنبيه مهم : هذه النقولات ليس لي منها سوى التلزيق والتلفيق ، وإنما هي لكاتب أدبي ساخر ناثر شاعر من رواد النهضة الأدبية في مصر ، وأدع تفصيل خبره في مشاركة قادمة ، شاكرا كل من شارك ، معتذراً من كل ( من طار في العجة ) فقد كنت أظن في الوهلة الأولى أن الأمر مكشوف ولكن ...

----------


## عبدالله العلي

الله يهديك يامحب الأدب .. سحبتنا كثيرا
وأخيرا اكتشفنا حقيقة وجود طه حسين ..
لكن بقي السؤال الكبير : شخصية ( محب الأدب ) كيف لنا بإثباتها ؟!!!!!

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> تنبيه مهم : هذه النقولات ليس لي منها سوى التلزيق والتلفيق ، وإنما هي لكاتب أدبي ساخر ناثر شاعر من رواد النهضة الأدبية في مصر ، وأدع تفصيل خبره في مشاركة قادمة ، شاكرا كل من شارك ، معتذراً من كل ( من طار في العجة ) فقد كنت أظن في الوهلة الأولى أن الأمر مكشوف ولكن ...


 معلش يا مولانا..فأنا نفسي لم أظن أن فقه مرادك يغبى على أحد،ولكن هكذا العجلة !

ما علينا..
تدفع كام يا مولانا ولا أفسد عليك مشاركتك القادمة وأخبر الناس من هو ذلك الكاتب الساخر الناثر الشاعر ؟؟!!

----------


## معارج

هناك أخطاء في الردود من الكاتب الموقر  وفي سياقة المقالة أدت إلى اختلاط الأمر حتى على الأذكياء

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

الأذكياء أذكياء لا ندفع ذلك عنهم..ولكن قليل من الأناة..وقليل من النفس الأديبة كانت كفيلة بتبصر مراده..

----------


## خزانة الأدب

عجبي!
كنتُ قلتُ للكاتب في المشاركة #16
الذي وقع في روعي أن الكاتب يستهزئ بشكّ طه حسين في الثوابت، ويحاربه بسلاحه، فيقول: يستطيع أي كاتب أن يشكّ في وجودك!
ولكنه كذَّب هذا الاحتمال في المشاركة #18 فقال:
أرجو ألا يقع في روعكما شيء بعيد عن ظاهر الكلام المكتوب ... !!! ، كما أرجو أن تنتحلا مذهب الظاهرية ولو لفترة محدودة 
والآن يقرِّر أنه ما قَصَدَ غيرَه!

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

نعم.فغرضه هو التشكيك في وجود طه حسين...وهذا هو ظاهر كلامه.المطلوب الإيمان به..

لكن البحث : في غرض هذا التشكيك ..هل هو تشكيك مراد لذاته ؟؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

هتدفع يا مولانا ولا أخلي مشاركتك القادمة (قبض الريح)..

----------


## محب الأدب

> الله يهديك يامحب الأدب .. سحبتنا كثيرا
> وأخيرا اكتشفنا حقيقة وجود طه حسين ..
> لكن بقي السؤال الكبير : شخصية ( محب الأدب ) كيف لنا بإثباتها ؟!!!!!


.مرحبا بالفاضل عبد الله ... واعلم أن إثبات شخصية محب الأدب سهل ويسير وقريب بالنسبة إليك ...

----------


## محب الأدب

> عجبي!
> كنتُ قلتُ للكاتب في المشاركة #16
> الذي وقع في روعي أن الكاتب يستهزئ بشكّ طه حسين في الثوابت، ويحاربه بسلاحه، فيقول: يستطيع أي كاتب أن يشكّ في وجودك!
> ولكنه كذَّب هذا الاحتمال في المشاركة #18 فقال:
> أرجو ألا يقع في روعكما شيء بعيد عن ظاهر الكلام المكتوب ... !!! ، كما أرجو أن تنتحلا مذهب الظاهرية ولو لفترة محدودة 
> والآن يقرِّر أنه ما قَصَدَ غيرَه!


يا صديقي العزيز لم أكذب احتمالاتك ولا يحزنون 
فلم أطلب سوى التريث حتى لا تفسد موضوعي ليس أكثر ، وقد انتهت الفترة المحدودة

----------


## محب الأدب

فلوس ..فلوس ... حتى أنت يا أبها فهر أعمتك الفلوس !!!  
عموماً - والله - سعدت بمتابعتك ، وإن كنت أعجلتني فأقول :  
إن هذه النقولات بمجموعها – مع تصرف – عبارة عن مقال للأستاذ الكبير الناقد الساخر الشاعر الأديب إبراهيم بن عبد القادر المازني المولود عام1880م والمتوفى عام 1949م ، نشره في كتاب ( قبض الريح ص 55 ) ، وهذا الكتاب في غالبه عبارة عن مجموع مقالات نقدية لاذعة للدكتور طه حسين جمعها في كتاب سماه بهذا الاسم المتواضع ( قبض الريح ) ، وهو هكذا في جميع أعماله يزري بها ويقلل من شأنها ، فيسميها قبض الريح ، وحصاد الهشيم ، وخيوط العنكبوت ، وهو ما يعكس شخصية النقدية الساخرة التي امتدت إلى ذاته ، فمن ذلك أنه كان قصيراً بديناً أعرجاً ، وكان رفيق دربه العقاد طويلاً بائنا، فإذا مشيا سوياً وصف حالهما بأنها الرقم 10 !!! ،
وقد كان للمازني مذهب أدبي في الشعر والنثر مع زميليه العقاد وعبد الرحمن شكري بدؤه العقاد والمازني  في كتابهما ( الديوان في الأدب والنقد ) وباسم الكتاب شكلوا مدرسة أدبية لها أدبياتها واتجاها الخاص في الشعر والنقد.

وقد كان للمازني جولات وصولات في شئون إسلامية وأدبية ، اتسمت في غالبها بالرجولة وسلامة الاتجاه والبعد عن الانحراف ، ولقد كان يسير في أسلوبه على نمط خاص حيث كان يستلهم مشاعره في كل ما يكتب ، فأحاسيسه نبع دائم لمقالاته ، مما يدل على سعة محيطه النفسي ، كما كان يطلق لخياله العنان في تصوير الأحداث التاريخية تصويراً فنياً قد يجني فيه أحياناً على الحقيقة ، إلا أنه لا تفوته المتعة ... فمن ذلك – وهو شبيه بمقالنا - مقال بعنوان ( مقتل عمر بن الخطاب ) قال فيه " ... فجعنا باعتداء أثيم مروع من علج من علوج فارس على حضرة صاحب الجلالة أمير المؤمنين ، وهو يسوي الصفوف في المسجد ... وقد سبق أن حذرت الحكومة من هؤلاء اليهود والنصارى الذين يقدمون المدينة ... " 
ثم تخيل أن هناك صحفاً سيارة تناقلت الخبر ، وقامت بتغطية الحدث مثل صحيفة يثرب ، وصحيفة الهجرة ... 

( راجع كتاب النهضة الإسلامية في سير أعلامها المعاصرين للدكتور رجب البيومي ، الجزء الرابع )

يتبع ...

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

ومن قال : إن (كام) تساوي فلوس ..ما هذه العجلة يا مولانا ؟؟!!

نسيت ذكر عنوان مقالة المازني وهو إن لم تخني الذاكرة  : ((طه والمجنون))..

----------


## محب الأدب

> ومن قال : إن (كام) تساوي فلوس ..ما هذه العجلة يا مولانا ؟؟!!
> 
> نسيت ذكر عنوان مقالة المازني وهو إن لم تخني الذاكرة : ((طه والمجنون))..


عفوا يا أسناذي .. فإن معنى ( كام ) عندنا هي الفلوس ، وقد غزتنا الماديات حتى في الفكاهيات والملح ... واعتذر من العجلة ... 
وعنوان المقال : ( طه ومجنون ليلى ) ، وقد حذف المقال في الطبعات التي كانت بعد حياة المؤلف ، ولا ندري ما السبب !!! ، فقد طبع الكتاب خمس مرات - حسب علمي _ مرتان في حياة المؤلف ، وثلاث بعدها ، ولم يوجد المقال في الطبعات الثلاث الأخيرة ...

----------


## محب الأدب

> يتبع ...
> 
> 
> 
> لقد كان عصر الامة العربية في الخمسينات : عصر فقدان للهوية، فبعد سقوط الدول العثمانية التي كانت تمثل على الاقل بعدا اسلاميا وإن كان ضعيفا يربط مواطني تلك الدولة، سقط العرب من جديد في بؤرة الاستلاب الثقافي والسياسي الاستعماري، فلما تحررت بعض البلاد العربية وخاصة مصر والشام بدأت الرحلة مجددا للبحث عن هوية مفقودة. فلهذا كان الصراع شديدا بين مختلف التيارات السياسية والثقافية والدينية لملء ذلك الفراغ، فقد كان هناك الاسلام والقومية العربية والاشتراكية والناصرية وغيرها، وكانت هناك الانظمة الملكية والجمهورية والشرقية والغربية ...  
> فلما تبنت مصر في بداية الخمسينات الميلادية النظام الاشتراكي القومي الناصري، اراد اخواننا المصريون في خضم المنافسة الشديدة بينهم وبين التيارات الاخرى ابراز ما لمصر من تراث ثقافي ضخم وما لهم من ريادة ادبية تخولهم قيادة الامة العربية.  
> وفي هذا السبيل اخترعوا لنا شخصيات في كل مجال ومن ثم اهالوا على كل شخصية من آيات التبجيل والريادة ما يخول لها قيادة الامة العربية في ذلك المجال. فاخترعوا حكاية عميد الادب العربي، وحكاية امير الشعراء وحكايات اخرى يطول بنا المقام لسردها. فاختاروا لعمادة الادب العربي شخصية من نسج خيالهم سموها طه حسين،  
> ووضعوا لتلك الشخصية كتبا ومؤلفات يضيق عنها الحصر. ومن دهاء اخواننا المصريين انهم اختاروا هذا الاسم المركب من كلمتين محترمتين بين العرب جميعا فطه لارضاء اهل السنة لانه من اسماء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وحسين لارضاء الشيعة الذين يقدسون حسينا رضي الله عنه. 
> وقد استغل النظام الاشتراكي في مصر هذه الكتب التي نسبها الى ما يسمى بطه حسين في الاساءة الى الاسلام والقرآن، فزعموا انه قال في كتابه المنسوب اليه «في الشعر الجاهلي»: «للتوراة ان تحدثنا عن ابراهيم واسماعيل، وللقرآن ان يحدثنا عنهما ايضا، ولكن ورود هذين الاسمين في التوراة والقرآن لا يكفي لاثبات وجودهما التاريخي، فضلا عن اثبات هذه القصة التي تحدثنا بهجرة اسماعيل بن ابراهيم الى مكة )».  
> ...


 
نسيتُ أن أنبه : أن هذا الجزء من الكلام ليس للمازني ، وإنما لكاتب يدعى ( الرشود ) ، نشره قديماً في مجلة الثقافية التي يصدرها الملحق الثقافي السعودي ببريطانيا ، وتجد المقال وردود أفعاله هنا : 
http://www.aawsat.com/leader.asp?sec...4&issueno=8084

ويبدو أن الرشود اقتبس الفكرة من المازني ، فيما صرح المازني أنه اقتيس فكرة مقاله من صديقه الأستاذ العقاد ، وفي هذا يقول المازني في مقدمة مقاله ( طه وجنون ليلى ) المنشور في كتاب قبض الريح : " كنت جالساً ذات يوم مع صديقي الأستاذ العقاد ، فتذاكرنا حديث الأربعاء وصاحبه ، واستطردنا إلى طريقته في البحث والتحقيق العلمي ، ثم إلى سيرة مجنون ليلى ، فقال العقاد : " عن أي شيء يسفر البحث يا تُرى لو نسجنا على منوال الدكتور فيما كتبه عن المجنون ؟ إنه لا يبقى منه شيء كما لم يُبقِ هو شيئاً من المجنون ... " والحق أقول : أن مقترح العقاد راقني ، وأن نفسي ظلت تنازعني بعد ذلك أن أتولى إمضاء هذه الفكرة ، فلبثت أن أتردد حتى لم أعد استطع المقاومة ، وقد أقنعت نفسي بقولي لها : أن العقاد لا يضيره أن أسطو على فكرة أو أفكار له فإنه أغنى من ذلك ، وأنا أفقر من أدعها له ، وإن كنتُ أَرُدُّهَا بهذا الإعلان إليه "

----------


## عبدالله العلي

> .مرحبا بالفاضل عبد الله ... واعلم أن إثبات شخصية محب الأدب سهل ويسير وقريب بالنسبة إليك ...


 منذ كنت صغيرا ، وأنا أكره الألغاز ولازلت على هذا المبدأ أخي محب الأدب!!
أخبرني كيف الوصول إلى هذه الشخصية ؟ 
لكن دون أن يدرك ذلك أحد من الألوكيين

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

تدفع كام وأقول لك من هو ؟

ويدفع هو كام ولا أقول ؟

وكام مش فلوس بل تطلب تمييزاً آخر ..

----------


## محب الأدب

> تدفع كام وأقول لك من هو ؟
> 
> ويدفع هو كام ولا أقول ؟
> 
> وكام مش فلوس بل تطلب تمييزاً آخر ..


 
بل أنت كام تدفع ؟ وإلا سأذكر اسمك الصريح 
و( كام ) تعني عندي الفلوس لا غير ، وصدقني سأجد من يدفع لي لمعرفة من تكون 
أما أنت فإن فبضاعتك كاسدة ... وكاسدة جداً 
ولا أظن الشيخ عبد الله سيدفع لك ... لأنه مشغول برسالة الدكتوراه !!! وأحسبه على وشك الانتهاء ( أم لا يا شيخ عبد الله ؟ ألم أقل لك أني قريب منك !!! )

----------


## أحمد عبد الله حسين

يا مثبت العقل!
ظللت معكم إلى هذه النهاية المؤلمة المروعة الشنيعة الـ........
آلآن تتبارون في كشف شخصيات بعضكم البعض ، وتبادرون إلى السبق إلى النشر ، والتنافس في النزْر -بالزاي- ؟
فياعجبا لكم من فضلاء -جدا وهزلا- وياحبذا جمعكم لو عرفتمونا من أصحاب هذه الألقاب والكنى
وأخيرا .......... دمتم في حفظ الله
أخوكم الهلالي

----------


## عبدالله العلي

> بل أنت كام تدفع ؟ وإلا سأذكر اسمك الصريح 
> 
> و( كام ) تعني عندي الفلوس لا غير ، وصدقني سأجد من يدفع لي لمعرفة من تكون 
> أما أنت فإن فبضاعتك كاسدة ... وكاسدة جداً 
> 
> ولا أظن الشيخ عبد الله سيدفع لك ... لأنه مشغول برسالة الدكتوراه !!! وأحسبه على وشك الانتهاء ( أم لا يا شيخ عبد الله ؟ ألم أقل لك أني قريب منك !!! )


 أما الشيخ أبوفهر ، فلا حاجة لي بكشف شخصيته فقد عرفته تماما ..
وأنت يامحب الأدب .. أعرف اسمك الآخر .. لكن من يضمن فقد يكون مستعارا أيضا ؟
همسة في أذن محب الأدب ( ياخي هما حاطين الخاص لييييش !!! ..)

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

الفاضل الكريم المحترم طيب القلب كريم النفس مشرق السجايا الشيخ الأستاذ الأديب ،محب الأدب..

خليك جدع عشان خاطري !

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

> وقد كان للمازني مذهب أدبي في الشعر والنثر مع زميليه العقاد وعبد الرحمن شكري بدؤه العقاد والمازني في كتابهما ( الديوان في الأدب والنقد ) وباسم الكتاب شكلوا مدرسة أدبية لها أدبياتها واتجاها الخاص في الشعر والنقد.
> 
> وقد كان للمازني جولات وصولات في شئون إسلامية وأدبية ، اتسمت في غالبها بالرجولة وسلامة الاتجاه والبعد عن الانحراف ، ولقد كان يسير في أسلوبه على نمط خاص حيث كان يستلهم مشاعره في كل ما يكتب ، فأحاسيسه نبع دائم لمقالاته ، مما يدل على سعة محيطه النفسي ، كما كان يطلق لخياله العنان في تصوير الأحداث التاريخية تصويراً فنياً قد يجني فيه أحياناً على الحقيقة ، إلا أنه لا تفوته المتعة ... فمن ذلك – وهو شبيه بمقالنا - مقال بعنوان ( مقتل عمر بن الخطاب ) قال فيه " ... فجعنا باعتداء أثيم مروع من علج من علوج فارس على حضرة صاحب الجلالة أمير المؤمنين ، وهو يسوي الصفوف في المسجد ... وقد سبق أن حذرت الحكومة من هؤلاء اليهود والنصارى الذين يقدمون المدينة ... "


 أخي الفاضل محبّ الأدب ..
المازني أديب ساخر كبير له حجمه ومكانته , ولا يشكّ أحدٌ في ذلك !.
إلا أن مدرسة الديوان التي كان فيها مع العقاد وشكري , والتي أسسها "شكري" لم تكن على المنهج القويم , فقد كانت محاكية للمدرسة الإنجليزية في فكر أدبها, وفي مفاهيمها وسلوكياتها, فكان العقاد -على سبيل المثال- يقلد «توماس هاردي» في اقتناء كلب يصحبه, سماه: «بيجو» أسوة بالعادات الأوروبية !.
فكيف تثبت صلاح فكر المازنيّ على الإطلاق مع أنه كان رائداً كبيراً في فنّ "مدرسة الديوان" وفكرها , ولم يغيّر شيئا واضحاً من أفكارها الخاطئة ؟!..
اللهم إلا أن ينحو منحى الكتاب الإسلاميين , من باب القومية , وركوب الموجة الثائرة في عصرهم !
وعلى كلّ حالٍ : إطلاقك في كلامك يحتاج تقييداً .
والله وليّ التوفيق .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

أين أثبت الصلاح على الإطلاق ؟

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

إخواني الكرام وعلى رأسهم الأخ محب الأدب.
بعد أن انتهينا من قضية التشكيك في وجود طه حسين أحب أن أطرح لكم قضية تستحق الدراسة - ولا تخافوا فهي أهون من سابقتها (ابتسامة) - ألا وهي:
هل مر طه حسين بمرحلة الشيخ؟ 
قد يستعجل البعض ويجيب بالتأكيد بناءً على أن طه قد درس في الأزهر, ولكن...
من المعروف أنّ طه كان من أضيق الناس ذرعاً بدروس الأزهر وعلومه التقليدية, وكان من أكثر الطلبة تمرداً على المشايخ ونقاشاً, كما بيّن ذلك في كتابه الأيام.
إذن فطه حسين منذ نشأته خارج عن المألوف, متمرد على المعهود, وخصوصاً العلوم الأزهرية.
فهل يصح بعد هذا أن يقال: (الشيخ طه حسين)؟!

----------


## محمد غالمي

أخي محب الأدب.. والله استغربت لحب جارف اسدل ستار الغشاوة على متيمه، حتى التبس عنده الحق بالباطل.. وأي عربي هذا من المحيط إلى الخليج يرتاب في شخص وشخصية أديب مصري صعيدي مكفوف البصر يسمى الدكتور طه حسين؟ أظن لو تجشمت مشاق طرق أبواب الأزهر والحكومة (وزارة المعارف) والبرلمان والجامعة المصرية لأغنتك الأرشيفات عما حشدته من افتراء يمكن أن يصدق لو كان المرحوم طه صاحب (الأيام) الخالدة قد عاش في منذ قرون قبل الميلاد.. 
ومهما يكن يبق الرأي رأيك ولا يهم أحدا سواك، وأرجو أن يتسع صدرك وصدر كل من يماري بلا كوابح.. 
تحياتي وامتناني..

----------


## خيرى رمضان

طه حسين إن أشك فى وجوده فأحرى أن أشك فى وجودى

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

> أخي محب الأدب.. والله استغربت لحب جارف اسدل ستار الغشاوة على متيمه، حتى التبس عنده الحق بالباطل.. وأي عربي هذا من المحيط إلى الخليج يرتاب في شخص وشخصية أديب مصري صعيدي مكفوف البصر يسمى الدكتور طه حسين؟ أظن لو تجشمت مشاق طرق أبواب الأزهر والحكومة (وزارة المعارف) والبرلمان والجامعة المصرية لأغنتك الأرشيفات عما حشدته من افتراء يمكن أن يصدق لو كان المرحوم طه صاحب (الأيام) الخالدة قد عاش في منذ قرون قبل الميلاد.. 
> ومهما يكن يبق الرأي رأيك ولا يهم أحدا سواك، وأرجو أن يتسع صدرك وصدر كل من يماري بلا كوابح.. 
> تحياتي وامتناني..


 يظهر من كلامك الدعاء بالرحمة للمدعو "طه حسين" !
وهل برأيك أن الذين بينوا خطأه وأثبتوا فساد معتقده يمارون لا كوابح ؟!..
أم الكوابح هي كلامك المرويّ بلا خطام ولا زمام , إنما هو مشحون بالعاطفة لا غير !

تلك مغالطات , وبحمد الله نحن أعرف بعميل من عملاء الغرب الكافر ..

----------


## أبو معاذ الأنصاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،، 
إخواني الأفاضل : 
لم أكن أعلم أنني سأجد بينكم مثل هذا الموضوع الذي ألهاكم عن الخير ، لأنني كما أظن أن الإخوة الأفاضل جميعا يعلمون من هو طه حسين في جانبيه الأدبي والديني ، مما كان يغنيكم جميعا عن مضيعة هذا الوقت مع رجل زعم أول مازعم في كلامه أن اجتهد واستقصى في البحث مما يخيل للقارئ في أول وهلة أن الكلام كلامه واللسان لسانه ، مغررا بالمسلمين ومضيعا لأوقاتهم ، ولا أحسب ذلك إلا تغريرا ، فليجازك الله عن كل دقيقة ذهبت في قراءة موضوعك بما تستحق . 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،،

----------


## محب الأدب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،، 
> إخواني الأفاضل : 
> لم أكن أعلم أنني سأجد بينكم مثل هذا الموضوع الذي ألهاكم عن الخير ، لأنني كما أظن أن الإخوة الأفاضل جميعا يعلمون من هو طه حسين في جانبيه الأدبي والديني ، مما كان يغنيكم جميعا عن مضيعة هذا الوقت مع رجل زعم أول مازعم في كلامه أن اجتهد واستقصى في البحث مما يخيل للقارئ في أول وهلة أن الكلام كلامه واللسان لسانه ، مغررا بالمسلمين ومضيعا لأوقاتهم ، ولا أحسب ذلك إلا تغريرا ، فليجازك الله عن كل دقيقة ذهبت في قراءة موضوعك بما تستحق . 
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،،


هذا الزمان الذي كنا نحذره *** في قول كعب وفي قول ابن مسعود
إن دام هذا ولم يحدث له غِيَرٌ *** لم يبك ميت ولم يفرح بمولود

----------


## ابو علي الطيبي

الفاضلان
محمد غالمي، وخيري رمضان
ليتكما صبرتما حتى قرأتما المشاركة رقم 52!...

أبا معاذ..
إن كنتَ تدعو على كل من قرأتَ له 
فلم تستسغ ما قرأت
أو لم يعجبك 
أو لم يرضِك
... أو لم تفهمه!
فـ"عفاء على هذا الزمان.." كما قال أبو الفتح البستي!

----------


## ابو علي الطيبي

> هذا الزمان الذي كنا نحذره *** في قول كعب وفي قول ابن مسعود
> 
> إن دام هذا ولم يحدث له غِيَرٌ *** لم يبك ميت ولم يفرح بمولود


أذكرتنا أيها الفاضل الأريب بهذا البيت الأخير (أنشد البيتين في العقد الفريد لفرج بن سلام، أبي بكر القرطبي)، القطعةَ الخلابة التي بناها عليه إمام البيان الإبراهيمي رحمه الله (وضمَّنه فيها): 

لِلنَّاسِ عِيدٌ وَلِي هَمَّانِ فِي الْعِيدِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فَلاَ يَغُرَّنْكَ تَصْوِيبِيوَتَصْعِيدِي
هَمُّ الَّتِي لَبِثَتْ فِي الْقَيْدِ رَاسِفَةً     :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    قَرْناً وَعِشْرِينَ فِي عَسْفٍ وَتَعْبِيدِ
وَهَمُّ أُخْتٍ لَهَا بِالأَمْسِ قَدْ فَنِيَتْ    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حُمَاتُهَا بَيْنَ تَقْتِيلٍ وَتَشْرِيدِ
كَانَ الْقِيَاضُ لَهَا فِي صَفْقَةٍ عُقِدَتْ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   مِنْ سَاسَةِ الشَّرِّ تَعْرِيباً بِتَهْوِيدِ
جُرْحَانِ مَا بَرِحَا.. فِي الْقَلْبِ جَسُّهُمَا   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:    مُودٍ، وَتَرْكُهُمُا -لِشِقْوِتِي- مُودِ
ذَكَرْتُ بَيْتاً لَهُ فِي الْمُبْتَدَا خَبَرٌ   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فِي كُلِّ حَفْلٍ مِنَ الْمَاضِينَ مَشْهُودِ
(إِنْ دَامَ هَذَا وَلَمْ تَحْدُثْ لَهُ غِيَرٌ    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   لَمْ يُبْكَ مَيْتٌ وَلَمْ يُفْرَحْ بِمَوْلُودِ)[الآثار 4/215-216: هل لمن أضاع فلسطين عيد؟!]

----------


## ابو علي الطيبي

> هذا الزمان الذي كنا نحذره *** في قول كعب وفي قول ابن مسعود
> 
> إن دام هذا ولم يحدث له غِيَرٌ *** لم يبك ميت ولم يفرح بمولود


الصواب نُحَاذِرُه 
وقد أدرج بعضهم مثل هذه "الْهُفَيْوَا  " (!!) ضمن الأخطاء "الكيبوردية"..
وعدل آخرون عن هذا التركيب المزجي الأعجمي فسموه: "سبق لوحة"! (لوحة المفاتيح يعنون)
ولا أدري أي الاصطلاحات يرتضي شيخنا الأريب محب الأدب؟؟

----------


## أحمد عبد الله حسين

> هذا الزمان الذي كنا نحذره *** في قول كعب وفي قول ابن مسعود
> 
> إن دام هذا ولم يحدث له غِيَرٌ *** لم يبك ميت ولم يفرح بمولود


 ما كنت أظن أن تكون هكذا نهاية المطاف
سامح الله الجميع
اللهم انزع الغل والحقد والحسد من صدورنا
اللهم ألف بين قلوبنا
أحبتي وسادتي ، ثوبوا إلى رشدكم ، أثابكم الله !

----------


## أبو معاذ الأنصاري

> الفاضلان
> محمد غالمي، وخيري رمضان
> ليتكما صبرتما حتى قرأتما المشاركة رقم 52!...
> 
> أبا معاذ..
> إن كنتَ تدعو على كل من قرأتَ له 
> فلم تستسغ ما قرأت
> أو لم يعجبك 
> أو لم يرضِك
> ...


الرجاء أخي في الله أن تقرأ مشاركتي جيدا 
بارك الله فيك 
وكما قلتَ أقول : فـ"عفاء على هذا الزمان.." كما قال أبو الفتح البستي !

----------


## محب الأدب

> أبا معاذ..
> إن كنتَ تدعو على كل من قرأتَ له 
> فلم تستسغ ما قرأت
> أو لم يعجبك 
> أو لم يرضِك
> ... أو لم تفهمه!
> فـ"عفاء على هذا الزمان.." كما قال أبو الفتح البستي!


 
مرحباً بصديقي أبي علي 
واعلم أن الأنصاري اطلع على المشاركة رداً رداً ، ولم يعزب عنه شيء ... 
ولكن ماله وللأدب ...
إنهم ممن يصح فيهم مقالة أديب الفقهاء وفقيه الأدباء ابن قتيبة في مقدمة كتابه ( عيون الأخبار ) - باختصار - : " 
" فإذا مر بك أيها المتزمت حديثا تستخفه أو تستهجنه فإنه لم يعمل لك دون غيرك فيُهيَّأ لك على ظاهر محبتك ... واعلم أنك إن كنت مستغنيا عنه بتنسكك فإن غيرك ممن يترخص فيما تشددت : محتاج إليه ، فلا يحملنك الخشوع أوالتخاشع على أن تصعر خدك وتعرض بوجهك .... وكن في ذلك على عادة السلف الصالح في إرسال النفس على السجية والرغبة بها عن لبسة الرياء والتصنع ، ولا تستشعر أن القوم قارفوا وتنزهتَ وثلموا أديانهم وتورعت ... "

----------


## ابو علي الطيبي

بارك الله فيك أخي الكبير الأريب محب الأدب..
نقل موفق عن الإمام القتيبي رحمه الله
حاشية:
فهل ولعك بالسيد صقر، رحمه الله، نتيجة ولعك بابن قتيبة؟ أم تراه المتأخر دلّك على المتقدم؟؟!

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

> ليس من أسماء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طه, بل هي حروف مقطعة.


ما الدليل على هذا بارك الله فيك؟

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

انني أشك في وجود " محب الأدب " هل هو شخص واحد يحاورنا أم عدة شخصيات تحمل نفس الاسم ؟ وخصوصا أن محبي الأدب كثيرون ( ابتسامة )
سبقتني إلى هذا التعليق

وبالمناسبة ذكر بعض المحققين أنه رجع عن أفكاره المنحرفة ، والله أعلم بحاله ، فأنصح الإخوة ألا تتورط في ذمه وقد أفضى إلى ما قدم وقابل ربه ، ولا مصلحة شرعية في ذكره بسوء ، اللهم إلا أن نناقش فكره المنحرف ونكشف عواره ونبين الصواب 
من هم هؤلاء المحققون و أين ذكروا 
لقد عرفنا انحرافه و لم نعرف رجوعه فهلا دللتمونا عليه
و مثله سيد قطب
أما حاله عند الله فنعم لا أحد يدري 
و نحن نناقش القول لا القائل و هذا قد طعن في كتاب الله 
دعك من الشعر الجاهلي

----------

